# Does'nt get much better than this!!



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Went to help a buddy of mine look for a buck he stuck. Sadly we were unable to find the deer before dark but we were treated to one of the most splendid views of the sunset I've ever seen. The pictures just dont do any justice to what was really going on in the western skies but still look amazing. The only thing that could of made it better was the sunset back drop of him holding up his buck. Hopefullly he can find it tomorrow.

Can anyone seriously look up and see these colors popping off in the sky and not realize that the Almighty is definately a Broncos fan?? I mean come on really its so obvious  [attachment=3:3gwfvi2t]Extended archery sunset 11.17.10 001.jpg[/attachment:3gwfvi2t]
[attachment=2:3gwfvi2t]Extended archery sunset 11.17.10 colby.jpg[/attachment:3gwfvi2t]
[attachment=1:3gwfvi2t]Extended archery sunset 11.17.10 me.jpg[/attachment:3gwfvi2t]
[attachment=0:3gwfvi2t]Extended archery sunset 11.17.10 002.jpg[/attachment:3gwfvi2t]


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice, aren't those antlers in the second pic?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

awesome pic there


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Huge29 said:


> Nice, aren't those antlers in the second pic?


He picked up a small 4 point shed along the way.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Boise St. Broncos or Denver Broncos? Or just throwing this out there as a wild card...possibly the SCLSU Mud Dogs???


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

stablebuck said:


> Boise St. Broncos or Denver Broncos? Or just throwing this out there as a wild card...possibly the SCLSU Mud Dogs???


Definately the Denver Broncos. He stays out of the mud concerning College ball. There's just too many religous schools out there it would be a real headache for him to pick a favorite. This is all true, TRUST ME!!!


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

I gotta argue with ya a little bit. If you'd found the deer you went looking for, then it would've been a helluva lot better than what you had. 

Having said that, gorgeous sunset indeed. As for god bein' a Broncos fan...UM...why are they suckin' so bad this year?


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Uber Rad!


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

duckhunter1096 said:


> I gotta argue with ya a little bit. If you'd found the deer you went looking for, then it would've been a helluva lot better than what you had.
> 
> Having said that, gorgeous sunset indeed. As for god bein' a Broncos fan...UM...why are they suckin' so bad this year?


If you read the words in my post I do state, and I quote 
"The only thing that could of made it better was the sunset back drop of him holding up his buck. Hopefullly he can find it tomorrow".

As to your second question, thats simple show me any of God's chosen people throughout history that have had charmed easy lives. Jesus was mocked and crucified, Moses wandered in the desert, etc......  The Broncos are being forged by fire, or at least that's what I'm trying to believe.


----------

